# remove ceiling joist brace



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the brace?
Is it just the 2x across the joists to mount the ladder?
In that case a sawzall would work
Just install another brace behind the single brace


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As Dave said, a pic would be nice. If lath and plaster on the ceiling, removing one header ceiling joist is not too difficult. But the lath is probably nailed to the *inside* doubler, the one to remove. Or the doubler could be nailed to a tail ceiling joist, a lot more difficult. If you cut the ceiling material nails after the framing supporting nails, it will get worse. Picture is worth a thousand words. Be safe, G


----------

